# Puppy Bites Leash



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I want to start getting our 10 week old puppy used to a leash. When I put the leash on him, he starts to chew on it. I suppose I shouldn't let him do that, but it is difficult to prevent. He also doesn't seem to want to come to me when the leash is on (although he will come when called when the leash is not on).

Any tips on introducing a young puppy to a leash?

Thanks.
--Diane


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The one thing I have learned with my puppies is.....the art of distraction. 
They have a short attention span, so if you distract them with something else, they will forget the leash is on them. Kodi didn't bite the leash, but he wouldn't walk. We just brought out one of his toys and held it in front of him so he would come and get it. 

Shelby not only bites her leash, but she will pick up Kodi's leash and try to walk him. Once we get started, she is fine and will leave the leash alone. It's only until we all get going that she does this.

So try holding a toy or treat in front of your puppy and see what happens. They do eventually "get it".


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Diane, I would do what Irnfit suggested. Distraction always helps, and of course.... Patience  They do get it eventually. With Oreo he would just act like a stubborn mule and not budge. He eventually got that the leash means we go "out" and he gets to walk and explore. Plus, all the helpful suggestions on the forum here really helped. Welcome to this forum, you will find it so helpful here


----------

